# reverse lights



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

my reverse lights do not work on my s10 when i go to back up...its a 1996...cant figure out whats wrong, check bulb and fuse not those....should i take it somewhere or put lights on my back rack and say forgetabout it??


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

There will be a switch some where, may be in the column, or may even be in or on the tranny especially if it;s a standard. You could always connect them to a toggle switch on the dash instead...


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Dude,

I have a 2000 S-10, and my reverse lights haven't worked in over 2 years. I've went over EVERY line in my truck that go to the reverse lights. I think its the sensor in the Tranny.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Is it an auto or manual? The reverse light switch on the manual tranny's in the S-10 is a common problem.


----------



## Groundwork (Sep 22, 2003)

Check the reverse light switch. I had a 95 Sonoma with the manual transmission and had the same problem, put in a new switch and all was well again. Should be a simple fix.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

i have a standard im gona mess with it this week when i get it back from the transmission place which went this week...1600 bucks:realmad: but it comes with a 12month 12000miles war...thanks for the help


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Where is this so called switch everyone is talking about? Thats most likely my problem.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It's screw's directly into the side of the tranny.Depending on which tranny you have it could be on the left or right side.To test the switch,unplug the wiring connector from it and using a jumper wire jump the terminals together at the plug on the wire.Turn the key on and if the lights are on you know the switch is bad.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

This would be my guess as well. We had the same problem on the five-speed manual in our old '88 S10 at one point. Switch was bad. Its basically a glorified ball-bearing on a spring that is pushed against by part of the shift mechanism. Fairly cheap, too... if I recall.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok guys...

Heres what happened when I jumped the switch. Nothing

I have 2 switches on the side of my tranny and nothing on the other side. I pulled each one out seperately and, jumped, and nothing happened with either one.

Here's a pic of what I see.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The plug with the pink and gray wire is your reverse light switch.Check the pink wire with a test light and see if it has power with the key on,it should.Start there first.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok, I got the Reverse lights on by jumping those two wires again. I don't why it didn't work the first time.

Ok, Now whats the next step. Do I got to take that plug out of the Tranny?


----------

